# Married less than 4 months... Wife filed for divorce today :(



## Geronimo (Oct 15, 2010)

What a day... I am really hoping someone is around and willing to chat. I am devastated. My wife and I got married this August. I am soooo incredibly in love with her, warts and all. I'm not sure where to start... Overall, I believe we have a good relationship/marriage. Neither of us are perfect, but we are both generally willing to accept each others flaws. There are times where I get too angry, and there are times when she does the same. Let's see... pre-marriage and post-marriage she became complacent rather fast. I don't expect her to not feel comfortable, but sweat pants EVERY night... come on! Anyways... we had a rough last week, I got my feelings hurt a few times, and mostly just tried to avoid arguing. This weekend I talked to her about the things that were bothering me, and I got the classic "Don't know what to say" or "I have nothing to say". Obviously that is frustrating, but I gave her time. She didn't speak to me at all on Sunday. This morning I just flat out lost my cool. I was so pissed that she had, and has been, ignoring my attempts to communicate with her. We got into a huge blowout. She left the house to "go for a drive"... when actually she rounded up her folks and went to see an Atty to file for divorce. She came home later on, told me she was done and that I can't make her happy anymore, that we should have never gotten married. She packed all of her clothes/necessities, cleaned out the bank account, and took off. I am so utterly blown away by all of this! I love this woman with my whole heart, and can't stand the thought of losing her. I don't want to paint a perfect picture, or myself as a saint, but I firmly believe we have a lot of love to share with each other still. She isn't even open to the idea of counseling... seriously wtf?! I have a hard time believing a judge would grant her a divorce at this point in our marriage, unless there is something I don't know about. Then again, seeing how she is behaving, why do I even care to try to work it out with her? Guys, gals, please give me some feedback... I'm on the edge tonight.


----------



## sbbs (Sep 21, 2009)

How long were you together before you got married? And why did the two of you decide to tie the knot?

The two of you might benefit from seeing a counselor, before either of you does anything that truly can't be undone.

I'm sorry to hear you're going through this!


----------



## Country Apple (Nov 7, 2010)

Try to calm yourself and give it some time. People don't make the best decisions when they are angry and it may be that in time she will regret her actions. Give her some time to cool off and then try to open the lines of communication again.


----------

